# Monumento a don José de San Martín...¿en Los Ángeles?



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gracias por visitar el thread, pibe87*

...y para agregar a lo ya explicado por Kametza :
Citado de la entrada Perú en Wikipedia:

El 28 de julio de 1821, el movimiento independentista dirigido por el general argentino José de San Martín, proveniente de Chile, declaró la independencia e instauró un nuevo estado: la República del Perú cuyo nombre lo consigna tácitamente el Acta de Independencia de este país [2]. Sin embargo, recién en 1824 el general venezolano Simón Bolívar logró expulsar definitivamente las tropas realistas afincadas en la sierra sur tras las batallas de Junín (6 de agosto) y Ayacucho (9 de diciembre).

Saludos...



pibe87 said:


> por qué los venezolanos dicen que Bolivar fue el
> libertador de Perú?
> yo tengo entendido que fue el Gral. San Martín
> 
> muy interesante el monumento


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

gracias por sus respuestas.

como soy guía de turismo, tuve el gusto de trabajar con varios amigos peruanos, y solemos hablar del Gral., por eso mi duda al leer lo de Bolívar, de quién tienen una imágen mas de dictador que de libertador, algo así al estilo chavez

saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

kaMetZa said:


> En terminos generales, creo que la mayoria de peruanos le tiene mas cariño a San Martin!


De hecho. Personalmente lo considero nuestro único libertador. :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> De hecho. Personalmente lo considero nuestro único libertador. :cheers:


Sí, yo también. Aparte que fue él quien pensó un poquito y se dio cuenta que el Perú no estaba preparado para tener una república democrática en ese momento, y por eso quiso volverlo una monarquía parlamentaria .


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Concuerdo con la opinión de mis compañeros...la figura de San Martín es la más relacionada con la independencia del Perú. De hecho, durante las Fiestas Patrias es muy común ver re-escenificaciones de la declaración de independencia en las escuelas...se pueden encontrar a varios niños vestidos como mini-San Martines, con bigote y patillas, recitando el discurso de independencia...que por cierto, la mayoría de peruanos se lo sabe de memoria. :0)

Saludos...


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

Es verdad que Bolivar termino de expulsar a los espanoles definitivamente....no es verdad segun he leido que San Martin "le fue dejando el paso a Bolivar"....

en la reunion que sostuvieron en Guayaquil (hay un gran monumento de ambos en Guayaquil en honor a esa reunion, hablando de monumentos) San Martin practicamente se vio forzado a dejarle el paso libre a Bolivar...pues este en un acto de arrogancia y egocentrismo no quizo pelear junto a San Martin en el Peru (queria la gloria para el solo) a pesar que este ultimo se ofrecio inclusive a luchar bajo el comando de Bolivar.

Bolivar se nego a ir al Peru si es que San Martin no le dejaba el paso libre y le cedia su rejimiento...es por eso que en un acto de caballerosidad y en cierto modo cariño por el Peru y por la estabilidad latinoamericana San Martin le cedio sus fuerzas y le dejo el camino totalmente libre para que Bolivar continuase solo con la emancipacion. (pues si no lo hacia Bolivar daba media vuelta y se regresaba a la por entonces Gran Colombia)

es muy sabido la arrogancia que tenia "Don Simon Bolivar"....de cualquier modo nadie le quita su merito

PERO PERSONALMENTE y coincidiendo con algunos foristas...PARA MI (aunque muchos venezolanos insisten en que no y se molestan), el unico libertador del Peru es Don Jose de San Martin.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Concuerdo con la opinión de mis compañeros...la figura de San Martín es la más relacionada con la independencia del Perú. De hecho, durante las Fiestas Patrias es muy común ver re-escenificaciones de la declaración de independencia en las escuelas...se pueden encontrar a varios niños vestidos como mini-San Martines, con bigote y patillas, recitando el discurso de independencia...que por cierto, la mayoría de peruanos se lo sabe de memoria. :0)
> 
> Saludos...


Uhm eso es muy cierto!! En las Fiestas Patrias no recordamos para nada a Bolivar!! En las escenificaciones escolares San Martin es el mas representado (y el unico).


----------



## finalinarza (Aug 9, 2007)

*San martin el libertador de peru*

Para los Peruanos el unico Libertador fue DOn jose de San Martin bolivar es para nosotros el q nos quito territorio (creo bolivia q era el alto peru y ecuador-guayaquil) era como un enemigo solo queria debilitar de cierta forma Perú! Nosotros homenajeamos a SanMartin de corazon y a Bolivar por comrpomiso! sino mira la plaza san martin de lima! es la segunda del pais despues de la plaza de armas



pibe87 said:


> gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> como soy guía de turismo, tuve el gusto de trabajar con varios amigos peruanos, y solemos hablar del Gral., por eso mi duda al leer lo de Bolívar, de quién tienen una imágen mas de dictador que de libertador, algo así al estilo chavez
> 
> saludos


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Bolivar hizo su parte final, aunque ya estaba mas facil, Tambien hubieron soldados peruanos valerosos en anonimato, recordemos la batalla de ayacucho.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Opino lo mismo que muchos. San Martín es en realidad nuestro libertador por convicción y sin intereses personales. Bolívar hizo bien completando la tarea, pero lo hizo por fines de tener gloria y ser reconocido. Sabidas son sus actitudes dictatoriales que dicho sean de paso fueron necesarias SOLO cuando enfrentaron a los realistas en las batallas finales y decisivas de Junín y Ayacucho...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bolìvar y San Martìn tenìan distintos intereses...el general San Martìn, simplemente era otra nota...:cheers: *


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

finalinarza said:


> Para los Peruanos el unico Libertador fue DOn jose de San Martin bolivar es para nosotros el q nos quito territorio (creo bolivia q era el alto peru y ecuador-guayaquil) era como un enemigo solo queria debilitar de cierta forma Perú! Nosotros homenajeamos a SanMartin de corazon y a Bolivar por comrpomiso! sino mira la plaza san martin de lima! es la segunda del pais despues de la plaza de armas


Es verdad.....Simon Bolivar practicamente partio al Peru en dos.
como siempre he dicho, la creacion de Bolivia fue un capricho de Bolivar, que al no ver hecho realidad su sueño de crear una gran nacion con los paises liberados....le quizo quitar al Peru hegemonia en la region ante la que por entonces era su pais (La gran colombia).


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uspaorkoo said:


> Es verdad.....Simon Bolivar practicamente partio al Peru en dos.
> como siempre he dicho, la creacion de Bolivia fue un capricho de Bolivar, que al no ver hecho realidad su sueño de crear una gran nacion con los paises liberados....le quizo quitar al Peru hegemonia en la region ante la que por entonces era su pais (La gran colombia).


Y lo peor de todo es que Bolivia hoy por hoy es un país dividido.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

San Martín no tenía intereses personales??? Por supuesto que sí! Debía asegurar la independencia de su país... Cómo? Independizando al Perú. No lo hizo de buena gente ni mucho menos. Hay que informarse un poquito.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> San Martín no tenía intereses personales??? Por supuesto que sí! Debía asegurar la independencia de su país... Cómo? Independizando al Perú. No lo hizo de buena gente ni mucho menos. Hay que informarse un poquito.


Eso.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

La historia que se enseña consiste muchas veces en presentar los hechos en forma de datos como fechas y lugares sin mayor contexto. Y la memoria colectiva se ha formado resaltando la figura de San Martín como nuestro libertador, secundado por Bolívar.

Y pues claro...siempre hay intereses que llevan a las personas a luchar por causas aparentemente 100% altruistas. Por ejemplo, y esto es un tema muy aparte, si a los esclavos se les mejoró las condiciones en las que laboraban, no fue por pura nobleza, sino porque a los amos se les morían en cantidades industriales, y tenían que asegurar su supervivencia. De similar manera, al abolir la esclavitud, muchas veces los esclavos quedaban peor porque no tenían un sistema estructurado para regresar a la vida 'libre'. Y entonces regresaban con sus amos, trabajando igual de esclavizados, pero 'libres'.

Omar, y esto porque quisiera informarme más sobre el tema, ¿qué intereses personales tenía San Martín para querer con tanto afán independizar al Perú? No creo haber aprendido eso en la escuela.

Saludos...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Ajam*



YibrailMizrahi said:


> San Martín no tenía intereses personales??? Por supuesto que sí! Debía asegurar la independencia de su país... Cómo? Independizando al Perú. No lo hizo de buena gente ni mucho menos. Hay que informarse un poquito.


Como asegurar la Independecia d la periferia (los otros Virreynatos)... si el Corazon Virreynal latía n Lima ... los realistas los podian someter ... como lo hizo Abascal n su momento ......... La unica forma era Independizar al Peru .. es por eso q las Expediciones Libertadoras se inician... ahora s obvio d q Sn Martin tenia sus intereses ... pero al contrastarlo con Bolivar ..... me quedo con Sn Martin.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Cuando San Martin llego basicamente lo que hizo fue Declarar la Independecia y tratar de organizar el nuevo pais, decidir sobre su regimen de gobierno, los historiadores dicen que San Martin queria instituir una monarquia constitucional en Peru y que incluso mando buscar un principe a Europa. *MIentras que los criollos aqui querian una republica*. Cansado de tanto ir y venir y de no recibir mucho apoyo para terminar de derrotar a los ejercitos españoles, que aun estaban en Peru (en la sierra basicamente) San Martin se fue, dejandole el camino libre a Bolivar que luego llegaria, seria declarado Dictador del Peru :S hasta le hicieron una Constitucion a su medida, y con el aqui se pelearon las batallas de Junin y Ayacucho que terminaron por consolidar la independencia de Latinoamerica.
> 
> En terminos generales, creo que la mayoria de peruanos le tiene mas cariño a San Martin!  Pero eso ya es otra discusion!


Los únicos que en realidad buscaban la independencia de España (y los que verdaderamente lucharon por ella) fueron los indìgenas y los negros esclavos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Canelita said:


> Omar, y esto porque quisiera informarme más sobre el tema, ¿qué intereses personales tenía San Martín para querer con tanto afán independizar al Perú? No creo haber aprendido eso en la escuela.
> 
> Saludos...



Aquí cito al forista Lavoe:



Lavoe81 said:


> *- Porque los peruanos escogimos a San Martín y no Bolivar como nuestro libertador?*
> 
> El Perú era tierra de virreyes, no de revolucionarios. Desde aquí salieron las expediciones (peruanas) que durante más de una década debelaron a sangre y fuego las sublevaciones criollas del norte y sur del continente.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Eso es un interes común, de su país obviamente. Yo me refiero al interés personal del reconocimiento y gloria PERSONAL (bis) que era el caso de Bolívar, muy aparte de que este señor tambien necesitaba independizar Perú para asegurar la independencia de su país (mismo interés colectivo o común que San MArtín y sus tropas). Igual los santiaguinos, para asegurar su independencia de la ahora Chile, solo se lograba independizando Perú, por eso también hubo integrantes de este país en el ejército de la corriente del sur. Fueron ambas corrientes, norte y sur, las mas diversas en cuanto a procedencias por un interés común y el más indicado asi como positivo: Independencia! Si San mArtín fue buena gente, esa partecita no lo sabemos en realidad, preferible no especular...

Quizá me faltó ser más explícito, pero ya definí que es en realidad un interés PERSONAL propiamente dicho... Mas adecuado creo yo sería pedir a alguien ser más explícito que asumir decir que uno no está informado.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias, Omar, por las citas de Kametza y Lavoe...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Omar, cuando dije que los criollos se inclinaban por la república no me refería a que estaba de acuerdo con la independencia en sí, porque muchos querían mantener el status quo, de hecho ellos no vivían mal, sino todo por el contrario y como bien dices fueron los indígenas y los negros esclavos los que querían la independencia y no salir del yugo español. Pero San Martín no se reunió precisamente con estos últimos para ver el regimen de gobierno que tendría el Perú, sino con los criollos por ser ellos quienes ostentaban más poder, y éstos influenciados por la Revolución Francesa y la independencia de Eeuu se inclinaban más por una república.


----------

